# Sex



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

how did you learn the ropes?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

your mother


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

What a topic, can't wait to see the direction this takes.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Im kidding of course...relax, its called humor.
I slowly learned it over time. I suppose its not really an overnight course. Its something you do for a first time..and then learn more and more about each time.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Porn...

Found my old mans stash at a young age, and studied hard!!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

learn by doing.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> learn by doing.


x2


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

bitch raped my ass


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Do you have a dog?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Uncle Jesse said:


> Do you have a dog?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

peanut butter and animal
internet
old mans porn stash


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Instincts...

How many strokes are considered "learning the ropes" anyways? Obviously there will be a minimum of 2 right? One in and one out?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

My priest showed me.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

cool thread np3


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

wisco_pygo said:


> cool thread np3


WInner


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

swampassj said:


> how did you learn the ropes?


Kinky question...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Lots and lots of practice.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

This is pretty vague. Seems like everyone learned from porn and good old trial and error


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ What else is there?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ What else is there?


(thinks)

......being raped?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

books


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

havin sex is the only way to learn...u just watch porn ur not havin sex...if u never rode a bike u cant watch somebody ride a bike n jus go ride a bike, u gotta get on it n peddle....so my advice to all u virgins out there (COUGH)dolphin(COUGH) is to get up on that p*ssy n peddle

its the best way to learn


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

dolphin is a virgin?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

see...now he's posting...look what you started cuz...


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Central said:


> dolphin is a virgin?


Yea? Is there a problem? Im not the dirtbag to jump in with taneesha like you fools.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Taneesha?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Dolphinswin said:


> dolphin is a virgin?


Yea? Is there a problem? Im not the dirtbag to jump in with taneesha like you fools.
[/quote]

actually no im kind of jealous. sex, for all its glory, has also given me all my problems in life. its a hell of a drug


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Traveller said:


> Taneesha?


yea you know, Taneesha.. the tall black girl... dirty... cuz's wife?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

is taneesha a girls name?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Dolphinswin said:


> Taneesha?


yea you know, Taneesha.. the tall black girl... dirty... cuz's wife?
[/quote]
LMAO 
wait i totally missed something
whose married to a tall black woman?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dolphin...one thing you'll realize when you enter a woman...it's all pink on the inside my friend. most of it is wet as well.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Central said:


> Taneesha?


yea you know, Taneesha.. the tall black girl... dirty... cuz's wife?
[/quote]
LMAO 
wait i totally missed something
whose married to a tall black woman?
[/quote]
Cuzisaidso... She prefers either Taneesha or the amazon... your choice.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> Taneesha?


yea you know, Taneesha.. the tall black girl... dirty... cuz's wife?
[/quote]
LMAO 
wait i totally missed something
whose married to a tall black woman?
[/quote]
Cuzisaidso... She prefers either Taneesha or the amazon... your choice.








[/quote]

i like anything but a white girl


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Well as fun as this thread was Im out of here before I say something I shouldnt have and get the boot. Pce.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Amazon?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ok im jealous again, i never had anything but a white girl. do tell...is it THAT different?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

in my circle of friends, the common amazon was characterized by her freakishly tall stature, often exceeding 6ft or more in height. most of the time accompanied by long flowing hair, freakishly long pants, and "flats" or sandals. to spot one wasn't very difficult, since they resembled a redwood in a field of hay, sadly, doggy is all but impossible with these women, and thus, they must not be paid a second look.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

dolphin get your virgin ass back here! dont be scared. you might learn something


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

yo white p*ssy is the best!!!









Black girls ... all they got is a donk


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

piranha-freak101 said:


> yo white p*ssy is the best!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!
omg thats so my new signature


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Interesting . . .


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ What else is there?


National Geographic and Discovery channel, I f*ck narwhal style


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

you can also experiment. nothing a liberally buttered bagel hole cant assist


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Central said:


> ok im jealous again, i never had anything but a white girl. do tell...is it THAT different?


idk...cuz i never been wit a white girl


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

do they make pumpernickel bagels?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

r1dermon said:


> do they make pumpernickel bagels?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> do they make pumpernickel bagels?


thats wrong man...a bagel is one thing but pumpernickel...


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

ZOSICK said:


> ^^ What else is there?


National Geographic and Discovery channel, I f*ck narwhal style








[/quote]

Thats it? you get a soft toss over the center of the plate and this is what we get for humor? Sadly, I'm disappointed...

As bad as this is gonna sound...bang as many broads as you can. Learn something new every couple of chicks, the more you do the more you learn.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

next thing you know you'll be a posterboy for dolphinswin. you'll come down with aids and the clap...then you'll be smoking the reefer, which will lead you to do more hardcore drugs down the road...you'll end up facedown in a gutter with feces pumping out of your sweat covered lifeless body, all because of a poor decision to eat the forbidden fruit.

isn't that right DW?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

TheSpaz13 said:


> ^^ What else is there?


National Geographic and Discovery channel, I f*ck narwhal style








[/quote]

Thats it? you get a soft toss over the center of the plate and this is what we get for humor? Sadly, I'm disappointed...

As bad as this is gonna sound...bang as many broads as you can. Learn something new every couple of chicks, the more you do the more you learn.
[/quote]

soo true !!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

r1dermon said:


> next thing you know you'll be a posterboy for dolphinswin. you'll come down with aids and the clap...then you'll be smoking the reefer, which will lead you to do more hardcore drugs down the road...you'll end up facedown in a gutter with feces pumping out of your sweat covered lifeless body, all because of a poor decision to eat the forbidden fruit.
> 
> isn't that right DW?











Weed does lead to teen pregnancy also . .


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

no1 said health or sex ed class?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Central said:


> do they make pumpernickel bagels?


thats wrong man...a bagel is one thing but pumpernickel...
[/quote]


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

seriously through my babysitter


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

DW has a pint about cuz's wife though









as for me it was my first ever gf. everything i know she taught me and of course practice. with her







she was much more experienced than i. and she was scottish.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

two virgins jumped in a bed. Could have been a disaster but luckily I was born a stud


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

His Majesty said:


> DW has a pint about cuz's wife though


wife?!?!?!!? i didnt kno i was married?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> DW has a pint about cuz's wife though


wife?!?!?!!? i didnt kno i was married?
[/quote]

wife, bitch, ghetto girl its all the same thing where your from


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

....there's a BIG difference

These ghetto bitches are just bitches i fukk n hav a good time with...i dont giv a rats ass about them chicks i dont even really like most of em, they come n go. I'm not wifin' none of them. A wife is a girl I'd settle down with, actually giv a fukk about n be a good man to.

P.S. - we call em wifey around here cuz ghetto ppl never get married


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

i thought wifey was girlfriend for you gangstas.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

ZOSICK said:


> I f*ck narwhal style


Thrashing around, spewing milt? Good times, good times.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> I f*ck narwhal style


Thrashing around, spewing milt? Good times, good times.








[/quote]


----------

